# Two Male Rats in Southeastern Mass. Looking for Love



## Drayexmachina (May 28, 2010)

Hello there all. It pains me greatly that I only come here to find my two darling boys a new home. Recent family deaths have left me in a situation where a relative is coming to stay with us- and she is beyond deathly afraid of rats. I do not want to lose my relative's company and trust and I cannot have her fearful of her house. However, the alternatives necessary to keep my rats are unfair to them. They deserve a stable home where they will not have to move around, and do not have to live in fear of some retaliatory relative.

The two boys are Elgernon (the grey one) and Loki (the black markings one). Elgernon is a fairly calm sweetheart, playful and curious but also willing to just laze around your shoulder or hood. As with any animal he needs to be used to you, but once he is he's all love. <3

Loki is kind of a special needs case. Not that he's disabled in any way, but for one reason or another, he has gained a considerable amount of weight. No matter how often this fat rat gets out, he doesn't seem interested in exercising or exploring. He used a wheel until very recently- I was in the process of finding one big enough for him. 
He's also very skittish and shy- for a long time I had worked to a point where he was almost comfortable with me, but after having to move him to his foster mom's house, he started getting agitated and nippy. This is new behavior and I'm positive that with time, patience, stability and a lot of positive reinforcement he'll come around.

Both boys are a year and some odd months (they were rescues from a local shelter so I'm unsure.) They're healthy, with only one case last year of a respiratory infection.
They will be adopted out with a large ferret cage and whatever supplies I currently have for a small adoption fee. 
I live in New Bedford, in southeastern Mass. It's close to Fall River and I can bring them to you up to around an hour away in any direction.
If you or anyone you is interested in them, please let me know.
Time is not a huge issue, I can keep them until a good home is found.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

They sound very sweet! Unfortunately I live in CA.

I think posting pictures on here would definitely help find a home for them. Sometimes seeing the cute little faces makes up people's decisions. :_)


----------



## Drayexmachina (May 28, 2010)

I tried to put a pic up but it said the upload folder was full? 
Let me try linking it...


----------

